# I Need To Renew My NZ Passport to Get Home



## DDuana (Sep 9, 2020)

But I need a sponsor. Can somebody please help me? 

Currently I live in the states, but with the covid running out of control and society breaking down, I really want to go home where it's safe. Please help me. 

A little about me: I left NZ in 1996. My last school attended was Auckland Boys Grammar. I tried to contact my classmates and teachers from that period, but none responded. I'm at my wits end trying to find a sponsor.


----------



## DDuana (Sep 9, 2020)

Also, If anyone is from Balmoral Intermediate School (1992, 1993), and Auckland Boys Grammar (1994-1997), please give me a shoutout. Maybe we might have crossed paths and somehow you might remember me.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

This is an Expat Forum for people who have already migrated or intend to migrate to NZ in the future.
Extremely unlikely you're gonna find anyone who remotely knows you or anyone who is a fellow Kiwi/NZ Citizen from that time who also went to or worked at that school in Auckland at that time. Kiwi's/NZ Citizens from that era simply wouldn't have a need to be on this forum.

For clarity, you don't need a "sponsor". I think you mean you just need someone's details who could be contacted by the NZ government to formally Identify you are you and that person cannot be any family member, but needs to also be an NZ citizen and someone who has also known you for more than 12 months and you need their NZ passport & contact details for your NZ passport renewal application ?

Bit of a bummer situation aye.

Aren't you still in touch with people who you went to school with in NZ via Facebook or any other Social Media outlet ?
Maybe try to contact the NZ passport office and explain. I'm sure they can identify that you are still you from your old passport records when compared with your current US records (maybe a US passport or visa, US driving license etc) without the need to meet the criteria of having an NZ citizen person ID you. You could maybe even use old NZ documents like your old passport or driving license and may need to do it through a US lawyer/solicitor who can make a declaration that you are you.


----------



## DDuana (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh you're right.


----------



## Wekadog (Nov 11, 2020)

DDuana, 

If you're still around, I wonder if you can share how you made out with your passport renewal? 

I'm in a similar situation. I'm originally from the US, but migrated to NZ in the 1990s. I eventually returned to the US for my work, but am now having trouble renewing my passport for the same reason. The passport office was singularly unsympathetic and unhelpful.

Did you make out better?


----------

